# "Winter is Coming," greetings from PA.



## eumopolous (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

As I write my 9 week-old baby girl, Arya, is sleeping next to me, while my 6 year-old, Bae Dal, has claimed the rocking chair. Yes, there is peace in our time. Our little 4 month-old, purr machine, (Jon) Snow is on the window ledge in his safe room.

More about the fur kids:

I acquired Bae when I was wondering around Seoul (ok, I was lost). My usually cursed sense of direction was a boon that day. Bae is a seal-point Siamese. He claims all the most comfortable furniture in the house, has a preternatural sense when I have to do work to demand attention (book open: on it! Working on the computer: ninja jump on your back!), is not impressed by cat treats, and is very affectionate.

On June 24th, I had to do help my first cat cross the bridge. Stella, my beautiful girl in formal wear, had cancer. It was really devastating (as I'm sure you all know). With the apartment empty, I thought to get a new addition. I came across Arya as I was searching on the internet. She was born on the same day that Stella was born, and it seemed like fate. She is a beautiful, blue-point Siamese. The night before we were to welcome her into our home, my husband walked in with a black kitten. A couple left it in the rain as they went to his place of business; he told them to bring it inside . . . long story short, they asked him to take it "for a while." We set up the office room as the sanctuary for the kitten, especially since I was 99.9% sure he hadn't seen the vet.

I "knew" we were going to take on the kitten, Snow, as our own, but I was still wary . . . we were welcoming Arya the next day and I wasn't expecting three cats.

Fast forward: the introduction process between Arya and Bae has gone well. Bae is very well (and faster than I expected). Bae is not THRILLED, but he is very gentle with the baby girl. Arya is curious, playful, fearless, and very affectionate. Bae always had a demure, gentle meow. Let's just say that she does not, but it is endearing.

I was still stressed out about our Snow, but he is such a love-bucket. When I went to play with him, he literally gave me a hug, and it was all over. He is a black domestic short-hair with a couple of white patches on his underside. He went to his first vet visit and he's healthy (except for worms)!

I am keeping the introductions slow and trying to read the cat-language correctly. I was especially diligent about keeping the Snow out of the mix until he got a clean bill of health. There has been scent exchanges and Arya and Snow will play "footsie" under the door, but I have been trying to be patient (I especially don't want to stress out Bae any more). My vet told me that maybe Snow is a good addition, since both have that kitten energy to expend. He is a wee bit rambunctious, so I have to keep an eye on that (he will be neutered next month when he goes in for his booster vaccinations).

I have been doing a lot of research on multi-cat homes and introductions and found this to be a wonderful resource. I'm sure I will be posting some questions about the aforementioned issues, and I can't wait to hear from this community.


----------



## OddEyedCalico (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## eumopolous (Aug 17, 2012)

*Picture of Bae*

This is Bae.


----------



## stinkytinky (Aug 20, 2012)

best of luck introducing your new kitty.


----------



## silly (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi! I love your Game of Thrones references! I'm reading A Clash of Kings right now (with help from my kitties, of course), and I just had to tell you how cool I think your cats' names are.
Soraya


----------



## eumopolous (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Fire and blood fire and blood Targaryen 4eva.

Loved hearing about your dire kitties, and looking forward to some pictures!


----------



## TSK3 (Aug 22, 2012)

aww i love kittens 

bae is beautiful!


----------



## lml8733 (Aug 27, 2012)

She is a very eye-catching girl. Beautiful.


----------



## A&AP (Aug 27, 2012)

What a beautiful family you have  I hope the intro goes well, you are doing wonderful things for those precious souls.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Bae is a beautiful girl. Good luck with all of your introductions. The 2 kittens should be able to keep each other busy while giving Bae a break from their antics.

It would be great to see all of your kitties in the Meet your kitties section.


----------



## Georgiana (Aug 30, 2012)

I love your kitties names! I am a Game of Thrones fan, too! My kitty Lucky would have been an Arya if he was a girl!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Bae is really good looking! Older cats are esp patient with kittens. They teach them the rules of the cat kingdom so don’t be freaked when Bae will hiss or smack a kitten. Its saying that is enough. Cool it! Kittens integrate a lot faster into a cat family than adults with each other.

Is Bae crossed eyes? I had a cross eyed Siamese growing up. He was a fantastic cat.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I've seen a White Walker on my cat tree


----------



## Magnificent Mačak (Aug 31, 2012)

Lovely story, I love GOT and your kitty names, especially Snow! I am sorry for your loss, I have experienced loss at one point as well and its a dark path  Your kitties will help you though! Love your Dire Cats as they will love you!


----------



## Sweetie128 (Sep 2, 2012)

I am such a huge GOT fan! LOVE your names! I have a seal point myself- love the pretty photo!


----------

